# Must Watch Video From Sen Rand Paul ( A Real Doctor ) as He Exposes Xavier Becerra's Ignorance/Arrogance.



## thirteenknots

Xavier Becerra Refuses to Apologize to Covid Survivors at HELP Hearing - September 30, 2021
					






					rumble.com


----------



## Soccermaverick

You are a offensive person.. your screen name is offensive.. 

You’re a conversation starter. Not when you are around but once you leave

You should not be around children.. why are you here


----------



## thirteenknots

Soccermaverick said:


> You are a offensive person.. your screen name is offensive..
> 
> You’re a conversation starter. Not when you are around but once you leave
> 
> You should not be around children.. why are you here



Knots in a rope at a particular length is way of measurement in medieval days.
Before you become " offended " learn some history.
Nothing I've posted is offensive to any age.
Since you brought up your concern, I hope you have a clear Identity/Background Check.
I do.

By the way...this is the off topic forum. 

Aspirin or Tylenol will take away your nagging headache.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Soccermaverick said:


> You are a offensive person.. your screen name is offensive..
> 
> You’re a conversation starter. Not when you are around but once you leave
> 
> You should not be around children.. why are you here


Wow….coming from you, who started the “7 Stages” thread.  Typical!


----------



## Soccermaverick

thirteenknots said:


> Knots in a rope at a particular length is way of measurement in medieval days.
> Before you become " offended " learn some history.
> Nothing I've posted is offensive to any age.
> Since you brought up your concern, I hope you have a clear Identity/Background Check.
> I do.
> 
> By the way...this is the off topic forum.
> 
> Aspirin or Tylenol will take away your nagging headache.


By the way.. I am going to tie it up in a nice bow for you..proud boyz


Although written in the context of Jew-haters, Jean-Paul Sartre's comments are equally applicable QAnon conspiracy theorists.



Never believe that anti-Semites are completely unaware of the absurdity of their replies. They know that their remarks are frivolous, open to challenge. But they are amusing themselves, for it is their adversary who is obliged to use words responsibly, since he believes in words. The anti-Semites have the right to play. They even like to play with discourse for, by giving ridiculous reasons, they discredit the seriousness of their interlocutors. They delight in acting in bad faith, since they seek not to persuade by sound argument but to intimidate and disconcert. If you press them too closely, they will abruptly fall silent, loftily indicating by some phrase that the time for argument is past.



•    ⁠Jean-Paul Sartre from "Anti-Semite and Jew"


----------



## Soccermaverick

Kicker4Life said:


> Wow….coming from you, who started the “7 Stages” thread.  Typical!


Did your mom allow you to come out and spit all over this site again


----------



## Kicker4Life

[





Soccermaverick said:


> Did your mom allow you to come out and spit all over this site again


Exactly my point.  Any you have the “balls” to call others offensive.  

Sad little non binary…..


----------



## thirteenknots

Soccermaverick said:


> By the way.. I am going to tie it up in a nice bow for you..proud boyz
> 
> 
> Although written in the context of Jew-haters, Jean-Paul Sartre's comments are equally applicable QAnon conspiracy theorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Never believe that anti-Semites are completely unaware of the absurdity of their replies. They know that their remarks are frivolous, open to challenge. But they are amusing themselves, for it is their adversary who is obliged to use words responsibly, since he believes in words. The anti-Semites have the right to play. They even like to play with discourse for, by giving ridiculous reasons, they discredit the seriousness of their interlocutors. They delight in acting in bad faith, since they seek not to persuade by sound argument but to intimidate and disconcert. If you press them too closely, they will abruptly fall silent, loftily indicating by some phrase that the time for argument is past.
> 
> 
> 
> •    ⁠Jean-Paul Sartre from "Anti-Semite and Jew"





Soccermaverick said:


> Did your mom allow you to come out and spit all over this site again



I understand your frustration, the path you've chosen is quite painful.
You can undo most of it with an honest glance at your inner self.


----------



## Soccermaverick

thirteenknots said:


> I understand your frustration, the path you've chosen is quite painful.
> You can undo most of it with an honest glance at your inner self.


I know what you are!


----------



## thirteenknots

Soccermaverick said:


> I know what you are!


Thank You.
And You are not I.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Dr. Becerra specializes in Scatology.


----------



## toucan

For anyone who does not know:

The KKK used 13 knots in their nooses as a signature for their lynchings.  The person who chose this screen name (Thirteenknots) wants to send a subtle signal to bigots that he is one of them.

As far as Rand Paul is concerned, yes, he is a doctor who formerly practiced as an opthamologist.  He certainly knows a lot about eyes.  I doubt he knows much about viruses and pandemics.


----------



## espola

toucan said:


> For anyone who does not know:
> 
> The KKK used 13 knots in their nooses as a signature for their lynchings.  The person who chose this screen name wants to send a subtle signal to bigots that he is one of them.
> 
> As far as Rand Paul is concerned, yes, he is a doctor who formerly practiced as an opthamologist.  He certainly knows a lot about eyes.  I doubt he knows much about viruses and pandemics.


Sen. Paul no longer practices medicine since the certification board he created to certify himself is no longer in existence.


----------



## GoldenGate

thirteenknots said:


> Xavier Becerra Refuses to Apologize to Covid Survivors at HELP Hearing - September 30, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumble.com


Rand's Paul's advice did not work out so well for these Herman Cain Award Winners:


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pto4o9


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pcytuo


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pikdu2


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/q177ef
https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pu9s4f/justin_fell_for_the_bullshit_the_conservative/

Funny story about Rand Paul.  He was apparently worried he would not meet the eye doctor recertification requirements, so he created his own "board" with its own "certification", and then he created his own certification test, which was take home and open book, which he then passed.  That's how good an eye doctor Rand Paul was.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

GoldenGate said:


> Rand's Paul's advice did not work out so well for these Herman Cain Award Winners:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pto4o9
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pcytuo
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pikdu2
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/q177ef
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pu9s4f
> 
> Funny story about Rand Paul.  He was apparently worried he would not meet the eye doctor recertification requirements, so he created his own "board" with its own "certification", and then he created his own certification test, which was take home and open book, which he then passed.  That's how good an eye doctor Rand Paul was.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ

espola said:


> Sen. Paul no longer practices medicine since the certification board he created to certify himself is no longer in existence.


Sounds like a good replacement for Tony the Tiger


----------



## GoldenGate

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Yes, many Herman Cain Award winners think, shoot I mean thought, libtards are suckers. It seems to be a theme.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/phfsqr


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pby85v


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pljxuc


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pwtfte


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pykl68


----------



## Jose has returned

WOW!  That Karen is unhinged.


----------



## Jose has returned

thirteenknots said:


> Xavier Becerra Refuses to Apologize to Covid Survivors at HELP Hearing - September 30, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumble.com


Baccera is way out of his depth.  Not considering 2.5 million person study with natural immunities is politics.  There is no money in natural immunity


----------



## thirteenknots

GoldenGate said:


> Rand's Paul's advice did not work out so well for these Herman Cain Award Winners:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pto4o9
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pcytuo
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pikdu2
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/q177ef
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HermanCainAward/comments/pu9s4f
> 
> Funny story about Rand Paul.  He was apparently worried he would not meet the eye doctor recertification requirements, so he created his own "board" with its own "certification", and then he created his own certification test, which was take home and open book, which he then passed.  That's how good an eye doctor Rand Paul was.


By the way GoldenGate, Sen Rand Paul MD created his Board because he didn't feel 
the lifetime membership certification was fair to the public.
He felt they needed to retest every ten years, that's why he created another Board Certification.
Do some homework.


Hmmm.
Your only support comes from the old guy it appears who has 
absolutely no credibility on this forum.


Sen/Doc Rand Paul is currently an active licensed Doctor in the 
State of Kentucky, maybe more.

Randal Howard Paul
Male
Education
Duke University School of Medicine
Year of Graduation: 1989
Active Licenses
Kentucky State 
Board Certified 
Reported Locations

Durham, North Carolina
Atlanta, Georgia
Asheville, North Carolina
Bowling Green, Kentucky


----------



## Bruddah IZ

thirteenknots said:


> By the way GoldenGate, Sen Rand Paul MD created his Board because he didn't feel
> the lifetime membership certification was fair to the public.
> He felt they needed to retest every ten years, that's why he created another Board Certification.
> Do some homework.
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> Your only support comes from the old guy it appears who has
> absolutely no credibility on this forum.
> 
> 
> Sen/Doc Rand Paul is currently an active licensed Doctor in the
> State of Kentucky, maybe more.
> 
> Randal Howard Paul
> Male
> Education
> Duke University School of Medicine
> Year of Graduation: 1989
> Active Licenses
> Kentucky State
> Board Certified
> Reported Locations
> 
> Durham, North Carolina
> Atlanta, Georgia
> Asheville, North Carolina
> Bowling Green, Kentucky


I love it when guys on a soccer forum try to tell us how smart they are.


----------



## Soccermaverick

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love it when guys on a soccer forum try to tell us how smart they are.


I found the KKKs OPs mom on the internet…she’s not that bad as her kid


----------



## Soccermaverick

Rand Paul looks like Kevin Spacy playing an old woman… that was a great joke …..because he’s a joke.


----------



## Soccermaverick

http://imgur.com/l9aI7qW


----------



## Soccermaverick

http://imgur.com/0BPPkxw


----------



## Soccermaverick

http://imgur.com/26QsA0X


----------



## Soccermaverick

http://imgur.com/a/nJkxDeL


----------



## thirteenknots

Six posts to retort. 
You receive a D+ for effort.


----------

